# Star Trek: Resurgence - Neue Gameplay-Videos gezeigt



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Resurgence - Neue Gameplay-Videos gezeigt*

					Zum kommenden Star-Trek-Adventure namens Star Trek: Resurgence sind drei neue Gameplay-Videos veröffentlicht worden. Sie zeigen eine Reihe von Gameplay-Sequenzen und geben einen ersten Eindruck von der Spielerfahrung.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Resurgence - Neue Gameplay-Videos gezeigt*


----------



## tezunegari (11. April 2022)

Epic Exclusive oder zeitlich begrenzte Exklusivität?


----------



## Marlock (11. April 2022)

die Animationen sehen furchtbar aus. Grafik ist auch eher so lala... 
Budget war wohl recht niedrig


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (11. April 2022)

War das nicht das Star Trek Projekt mit den NFTs?


----------



## tezunegari (11. April 2022)

hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> War das nicht das Star Trek Projekt mit den NFTs?


Das war ein anderes Projekt... "Star Trek: Continuum"


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. April 2022)

Okay, also ein Star Trek Walking Simulator. Dem kann ich was abgewinnen, wenn die Story halbwegs was taugt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass noch an der Engine gefeilt wird ein bisschen. Auch wenn wohl klar ist, dass es bei weitem keine auch nur annähernd High End Grafik haben wird. Warten wir's mal ab.


----------

